# Cheapest way to buy shares and receive share certificate



## mloc (27 Feb 2017)

I want to buy shares. I will be investing €10,000 and expect the investment to be 5 - 10 years so I won'y be buying and selling on an ongoing basis.

From my research, it seems there is a wide variance between brokers when it comes to fees.
I would appreciate any kind of a steer in the right direction as to what are the cheaper ways to achieve this?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Feb 2017)

I use Campbell O'Connor

I haven't checked their prices in a while. But they make no fuss about providing share certificates. 

Brendan


----------



## Laramie (27 Feb 2017)

I also use Campbell O'Connor. I like having the share certificate. Give Ken a call.

http://www.camocon.ie/


----------



## NewEdition (28 Feb 2017)

What is the reason for wanting or the advantages of having a share cert?
I use degiro.. no cert and i am not a regular trader at all. Maybe one purchase every 6 months. No sales yet.


----------



## mloc (28 Feb 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. 
Looking at their website, it looks like they charge a recurring annual fee as well as a commission on the transaction. Does that sound right?

I read an article in the Indo a while back that said one cheap option for purchasing shares is to open an account, purchase the shares, get the share cert and close the account to avoid annual charges (If you are planning a once off purchase).
Does that sound like a viable thing to do? Any down side?


----------



## fistophobia (28 Feb 2017)

Share certs are being phased out. Its not worth the hassle of trying to transact physicals.
You could try Campbell O'Connor, they are old school. The bigger brokers will not entertain such transactions.
You would be referred to in the trade as a ginnet.


----------



## Laramie (1 Mar 2017)

fistophobia said:


> You would be referred to in the trade as a ginnet.



Ginnet. It's a old irish mystical creature half traveller half Shetland pony. It only comes out every 30 full moons and it feeds on the souls of baby goats.

I like to think that I get out a little more often. Maybe once a week....


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Mar 2017)

fistophobia said:


> You would be referred to in the trade as a ginnet.



I wonder could they be referring to Jennets?  A cross between a horse and a donkey with a mind of its own unwilling to be tied in to a particular broker and to pay annual charges? 

Brendan


----------



## SirMille (16 Apr 2017)

fistophobia said:


> Share certs are being phased out. Its not worth the hassle of trying to transact physicals.
> You could try Campbell O'Connor, they are old school. The bigger brokers will not entertain such transactions.
> You would be referred to in the trade as a ginnet.



I would like to know if anyone has had any luck getting their hands on the share certifiate.

There are three ways to get access to get ownership of equity, shares held in the brokers name, held by the broker in your name, and physical possession of the cert.
Living in an age of bail-ins, bail-outs, and confisications, I think the OPs question is a good way to mitigate counterparty risk.
You might say I am being overly sensitive, you might be right, however it's a low probability, but high impact risk.


----------



## Jim2007 (16 Apr 2017)

SirMille said:


> I would like to know if anyone has had any luck getting their hands on the share certificate.



Here is a link on DavySelect indicating that they provide such a service, although I could not fine the costs involved which do not bode well.


----------



## Lightning (16 Apr 2017)

Brendan Burgess said:


> ... to pay annual charges?



Not all brokers apply annual charges.


----------



## sunnydonkey (26 Apr 2017)

SirMille said:


> I would like to know if anyone has had any luck getting their hands on the share certifiate.
> 
> There are three ways to get access to get ownership of equity, shares held in the brokers name, held by the broker in your name, and physical possession of the cert.
> Living in an age of bail-ins, bail-outs, and confisications, I think the OPs question is a good way to mitigate counterparty risk.
> You might say I am being overly sensitive, you might be right, however it's a low probability, but high impact risk.



Its not a matter of luck. Just buy the shares, the commission will be outrageous but if they are 'buy and hold forever' shares, it may be well worth doing. Many brokers like dematerialised shares, it allows them to charge a fee for 'minding' them and often forces you to sell through them when the time comes. Never mind the gennet abuse, its to deter you from doing what you want. 

Having certs also means that you get all the company communications (if you wish) and you dont get missed out on options such as scrip dividends etc.

One broker I had, although the shares were bought online, always insisted of informing me of such options by letter, usually posted out the day before the deadline for deciding.... With certs you would get all such information in good time.  

In my view, its always safer to have your name on the company register than to be depending on what is essentially an IOU from a broker, no matter how large.  The other risk, not mentioned above is hacking of the IT systems in the companies that hold the shares for the brokers.  Its usually only after a hacking event that the poor state of a company's IT systems become public knowledge... look at Yahoo for example.


----------



## MrEarl (26 Apr 2017)

Folks,

Out of interest, are Campbell O'Connor as easy to sell shares through (if held in share cert. format) ?  .... obviously, a new account would have to be opened if you didn't hold an account already, but thereafter is there any delay on selling and obtaining settlement (aside from standard market period) if you sell paper based shares ?

I hold some shares in paper based form (LSE quoted) which I am now considering selling. I don't have a stock broker account anymore as I closed the two broker accounts I had when I stopped trading regularly, to avoid the annual charges.

Many thanks.


----------



## Jim2007 (27 Apr 2017)

MrEarl said:


> Out of interest, are Campbell O'Connor as easy to sell shares through (if held in share cert. format) ?  .... obviously, a new account would have to be opened if you didn't hold an account already, but thereafter is there any delay on selling and obtaining settlement (aside from standard market period) if you sell paper based shares ?



I can't comment on Campbell O'Connor, but in general unless the broker is willing to advance the proceeds to you before the paper work is done then it could take several weeks.  Normally the shares are held in a nominal account and the transaction can go through in seconds.  However when you hold share certs in your own name they must be transferred via the company and that is a manual process. 

My advice would be to shop around and see what the brokers policy is.  In theory once the have the physical cert and your instructions to sell, they should be covered.  But if it is a large amount they might not be willing to chance it.


----------



## SirMille (27 Apr 2017)

It boils down to three things
1. Buy and very long term hold, i.e. spanning decades
2. Eliminating recurring brokerage "maintenance" fees
3. Counterparty risk in the very long term, see point 1.


----------



## Jim2007 (28 Apr 2017)

Does anyone actually have a break down of the fees involved? My (Swiss) broker charges CHF 250 for the delivery of a physical certificate and my average holding fee per position is about CHF 40 pa (no variable capital fee).  If you then add to this just the bank cost of processing physical dividend payments alone, it would be a long time before I'd make a saving by holding the certificate.


----------



## Philip S (28 Apr 2017)

I am just getting into buying shares. I had one set of shares years ago and had a physical cert. Im using Degiro now due to low fees. Till 5 minutes ago a had never heard of a nominee account. While Wollie has stated that attending the AGM is still possible once you get a letter. Would I correct in thinking the annual report will not be send me to that I will have to request it each year. I know its online but when looking at annual reports I rather then reading online. So for going slightly off topic with this post


----------



## Cowpat (29 Apr 2017)

I too assumed that stock investments were covered by regulation. Except maybe between 1999 to 2007 when my parents nominee accounts were frozen. Loans had to be taken out to pay Revenue Capital Acquisitions Taxes. Others in negative equity went through the crash but stocks failed to recover during their lifetime.
Ref:
http://www.independent.ie/business/...ation-move-26080392.html#sthash.x482ezJ2.dpuf
https://www.rte.ie/news/business/2005/1012/68526-morrogh/
http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/...-extended-over-stockbroking-fraud-261151.html

Does anyone know who's currently responsible for Financial Regulation 2017.


----------



## tomac54 (10 May 2017)

Hi, Davy Select maintenance charges for my account is 24.60 per quarter. Is that average or high?


----------



## NewEdition (10 May 2017)

tomac54 said:


> Hi, Davy Select maintenance charges for my account is 24.60 per quarter. Is that average or high?


HIGH!
Degiro is the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## tomac54 (11 May 2017)

Hi New Edition, thanks for that. I need to be more proactive and check for lower fees, Is it possible to transfer my account to different brokerage firm, I have never considered it possible?


----------

